# Question for those of you who's water broke naturally...



## mama_moo (May 19, 2006)

How many weeks were you when it happened? What was it like? Did anything bring it on (ie... contractions, sex, walking).

Im just curious because I had my first baby at 33 weeks (was induced and ended in c-section) and my next baby I had pre-term labor and had him at 35.6 weeks but water never broke before they did the c-section.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

I was 41+ weeks. It broke a couple hours after I went to bed. It was a big warm, gush. At first I thought I peed, but it kept coming and didn't smell like urine. I hadn't done anything to try to encourage it and had actually been very relaxed and forcing myself not to do too much for the past couple of days.


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

They had to break with two babes, but the third the water broke just as she popped her little self down the birth canal. i did lose my mucous plug a day or two before labour, tho...


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

It was the day before my due date; 2:30 am. I was just drifting back to sleep after a potty run. I felt a soft "pop" and even heard it too. It didn't hurt or anything. Right away I was pretty sure it was my water breaking, and shortly after I felt the warm liquid trickling out. (It didn't gush out till I reached the bathroom, thankfully.)


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

First baby they broke them (ruddy idiots).....

2nd time, they broke naturally, it was wonderful, had been contracting since 5am, decided to feed DD1 at around 2, she latched on and withing a couple of minutes I had a massive contraction and thats when I felt a gush and knew my waters had gone....... Absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

Mine broke 3 days from my due date. I heard a pop...got up to go to the bathroom (since I had to pee) and my water broke while I was on the toilet after another pop sound. I don't think I would have noticed if it hadn't been stained with meconium. My labor started immediately afterward.


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

my water broke naturally about an hour before I had the baby. I had been in labor all night and it was about 9am or so when my water broke. I felt really pushy by them and couldn't resist the urge. so I think that's what made my waters break.


----------



## anniegirl (May 17, 2005)

with both my boys labor started with my water breaking. both times i was in bed, and both times I felt a mildly crampy contraction, moved to get comfortable and it broke.

with ds1 it was just a trickle, it wasn't obvious to me that it had broken but i knew i didn't pee my pants, lol! I was around 38.5 weeks. We probably had sex the night before (broke in the morning), but I don't remember for sure.

with ds2 it was a dramatic pop and gush just like you read about. there was no mistaking it was my water, pretty wild feeling, so exciting! i was 37wks5days. We had sex that morning and my water broke around 2pm. I had also gone for a walk and played outside with ds1, but none of that was any different from what I did every day.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

my waters released about 18 hours into my laboring (halfway through) at 41 weeks 1 day.

i see you are pregnant again... are you planning another c-section or a vbac?

~claudia


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mine broke at 38w5d on it's own and labor didn't start after 24 hours, so the dr started pit at that point. (I was contracting, but wasn't making any progress.)

Forgot to add, nothing seemed to "bring it on" I was actually in bed when it happened.

It felt like a gush of warm water and there was a lot and it continued to trickle that entire day.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

With my first I was 36 weeks, and nothing brought it on that I know of (although I was under a ton of stress at the time). I was going to bed and felt a HARD kicking or punching type feeling and heard a loud pop. It sounded like a cork from a bottle. When I stood up to use the bathroom, nothing happened, but then I used the bathroom, and when I sttod up again, water rushed down my legs.

With my second, it was a little more complicated, but I was having lots of complications and they were trying to stop my contractions in the hospital at 33 weeks. I used the bathroom and got back into my bed, and felt that same kicking/punching feeling, minus the sound, and water started flowing out. When the perinatologist came back in the room to see if it was amnio. fluid, he helped me lift my rear off the bed to examine me and fluid came gushing out.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valeria_vi*
my water broke naturally about an hour before I had the baby. I had been in labor all night and it was about 9am or so when my water broke. I felt really pushy by them and couldn't resist the urge. so I think that's what made my waters break.

Same for me, except it broke at 5 AM- baby was born at 6 AM.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My water starting leakijng , slowly when I was 36 weeks with my son. I did notice the leaking soon after I had lifted up a big watermelon off our porch and carried in the house, I have no idea if it's connected though. Then after I was induced (unnecessarily I know now) I heard a pop and my water broke for the rest of the way.
I have no clue when my water broke with my dd (my first), I'm not sure if it happened as she crowned or maybewhen I was in the shower while I was in labor and so I didn't notice.

I have also never noticed loosing my mucus plug.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

Baby #2 -- 38 wks 5 days; broke during labor. Had one contraction where he flipped, my water broke and he crowned. All in one. Loads of fun!
Baby #3 -- 40 wks to the day; don't know when it broke to be honest. It might have broken and then labor started or might havebroken while I was in the birth tub. I heard a huge SNAP! while I was laying down in the dark, but it may have been my pubic bone. I never was certain. I had two ctx and then two more where I felt the need to make a quiet deep "OH" sound, on that second one I heard the SNAP! Either way, my baby was born less than 2 hrs after the SNAP!.
Not much help









Namaste, Tara


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Baby #1- SROM at 39 weeks after sex, during light contractions
Baby #2- born in the caul (bag of waters was intact until after the birth)
Baby #3- water broke as the baby was crowning


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I was 39 weeks. I woke up around 5am and passed my mucus plug. Four hours later, a warm trickle started, followed by gushing about 3 hours after that. Unfortunately, I was only 1cm when I got to the hospital, though. It was a long labor.
I have no idea what triggered it. I was walking 6 miles a day up until the day before my water broke so it's possible the walking did it, but I don't know.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thursday and Friday I remember going for a couple long walks and having some Braxton Hicks.

Saturday and Sunday I nested like a maniac and cleaned the entire apartment. To the point where dh put me on a time out when he caught me climbing a chair to sweep the ceiling corners.









Monday morning I woke up around 5:45 a.m., stood up, and my water broke with a huge gush. I had several more large gushes, then it slowed to a trickle. Contractions started about half an hour later.

I was 38.5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My water didn't break until right before dd was born.

-Angela


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

#1 I was 41 weeks and in active labor. The CNM broke it without my consent (it was bulging) and sent me into transitional labor. Baby was born about 45 minutes later.

#2 I was 41 weeks and in transitional labor. Midwife was trying to encourage movement of the last 1/2 centimeter of my cervix and my water broke in a gush. Pushed 3 times and baby was born (less than 5 minute as well as I can recall)

#3 I was 41 weeks (sensing a theme yet? :LOL) at 1 a.m.ish and I was surfing MDC and I started trickling, but had no dicernable labor for several hours. Felt like I peed myself little, but it kept trickling (there is a thread out there somewhere about it :LOL). Didn't have a "gush" until the baby was born 18 hours later.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

39w5days, totally didn't expect, wasn't trying, middle of the night after I turned over.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Mine broke at 29 weeks (PPROM). I hadn't done anything different from normal. At midnight, I got up for my normal midnight-pee, and as I was walking to the bathroom, it just "released"! I ran to the bathroom, and fluid was running down my legs all over the bathroom floor. I didn't hear any popping sound or feel anything except a bunch of fluid coming out. Sat on the toilet and said "Uh oh!", to which my husband awoke and said "Is that a 'call the midwife' uh oh?", and I said yes.

Contractions didn't start until about 11 hours later, at which point the hospital put me on drugs to stop those contractions, since they were obviously way too early.









I don't know if it feels any different in a full term woman or not... I'm hoping to find out this pregnancy.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

40 weeks, maybe 10 minutes before she came out. Itw as a fast labor.


----------



## mommykmm (Jan 20, 2005)

With baby #1 my water broke at 36 weeks. I was awakened by a pop and a gushing sensation in the middle of the night. Contractions started immediately afterwards. I delivered 11 hours later.

With baby #2 my water broke at 38 weeks. I had gotten up to pee at about 2 AM and it broke while I was on the toilet. Contractions started about half an hour afterwards. I delivered a little over 3 hours later.

With baby #3 I was induced at 37.5 weeks (preecclampsia) via Cervidil gel. My water broke during a contraction when I was at 4 cm. The nurse was getting ready to check me and had just asked whether my water had broken. It broke with the next contraction, so I answered: "It has now."

I've always said that if my water didn't break before or early in labor, I'd have no way to tell if I was in labor!

I've heard that only about 10 percent of women actually have their water break on its own before active labor begins.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

39 weeks.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Mine broke at 40 1/2 weeks. I had just gotten done nursing my then 21 month old. I stood up and felt a tiny fist punching my cervix and then a huge warm gush all over the floor.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Baby #1 37 wks, 6 days with no active labor, lots of interventions leading to c/s. Was just a trickle, and I thought I peed a little









Baby #2 6 days shy of EDD after 2 weeks of prodromal labor (was 5cm at the time), still no real active labor until 26 hours later. Was a gush, and each contraction would gush some more. Baby born vaginally with only antibiotics as an intervention.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

My water broke on its own both times. First one it broke as baby crowned.(38.5 weeks) Second one it broke twice. First was a high small break at about 2am. I'd been in early labor for about three hours but was in bed trying to sleep. As I was dozing, I felt a snap like a rubber band hitting my belly, heard a pop, and felt a little trickle, but it sealed up after that. Then, at about 10am, I was completely effaced, 4.5 cm dilated, ctx every four minutes, and midwife had just left because she didn't believe I was in active labor and I wouldn't let her break my water (again) to "get things going..." and it broke with a huge gush as I was packing my bag for the hospital. Ds was born 1.5 hours later. (37weeks exactly) ETA: Had six weeks of prodromal labor with both babies.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

My water broke on it's own about 5 minutes (if that) before dd was born. I was at 42 weeks (roughly).

Just curious, why were you induced at 33 weeks?


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

My first sprung a small leak with a contraction which was the first of many and gave birth 9 1/2 hours later.

My second didn't break until I was pushing him out, about 5 minutes before birth.

Both were homebirths.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Just curious, why were you induced at 33 weeks?

Was just about to ask that. That seems REALLY REALLY dangerous.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

For my last pregnancy, my water broke at 42 weeks during labor, while I was pushing







.

With my first I had AROM and letting it break on it's own was a million times better!!!

~Erin


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

I was at 39 weeks. It felt like a balloon popping inside me.


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2001)

With both of my babies my water broke during the pushing stage. With Gareth is was about 15 min before he was born. It totally splashed all over my Doc. I was pretty embarrassed but didn't have too much time to think about it. with Viola it broke and then she was born. I was hoping she would be bornin the caul... Oh well


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

With #1, it broke at the end of transition.

With #2, I was laboring in the tub and (in retrospect) lightly pushing through contractions even though they never felt like the waves of huge urges to push that I'd with with #1. Water broke in the tub and she dropped straight to crowning position. So - end of transition again?


----------



## kati6110 (Feb 5, 2003)

With #1 my water broke at 41 weeks after I was already in early labor.

With #2 my water broke at 40 weeks, and I went into labor about 18 hours later.

Nothing (sex, walking, spicy food) brought it on. When your baby's ready, he's ready and not a moment before! LOL

Cathy


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Baby #1, I was just falling asleep, laying in bed. It was about midnight when I heard a pop and a gush and my water broke. I was 1 day shy of 42 weeks pregnant. Contractions started almost right away and were 3 minutes apart. I called the doctor pretty quick and went right to the hospital.

Baby #2, My water broke when I was pushing. I was 41 weeks pregnant. After maybe 2 or 3 pushes. I was in the tub. Again I could kinda hear it and saw the gush (homebirth)

Baby #3, 40 weeks and a few days pregnant, I was standing in my bedroom near the tub, I had been holding my hand tightly near my vagina- imagine how a little girl might stand holding herself if she has to pee- I had been holding my hand there like that for a while as I paced the house during contractions. Anyway, I was feeling kinda frantic, I think I had my hand there because I was feeling the pressure of my bag of water on my cervix and holding seemed to help. But so I'm standing there feeling a little pushy and I felt my water break. It wasn't as gushy as with the first two babies but it was obviously broken. When I had the next few pushes I would push little streams of water out. (homebirth)


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

with #1 water broke a few hours before she was born. it was an induced labor (no real reason for the induction imo) with pitocin but the waters broke on their own iwas 39weeks and 6 days

with #2 water broke at 39wks5days baby was born about 15 hours later drug-free


----------



## Celtain (Mar 10, 2004)

Babies 1,2&3 they broke my water.

Baby #4 I went to bed at midnight started getting pretty intense contractions, got up, got dressed, and blam all over me and the floor!!! I wouldn't get into my car until dh put a towel on the seat because I didn't want to stain the upolstry







He was born about an hour later on his due date!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annakiss*
Was just about to ask that. That seems REALLY REALLY dangerous.

A baby is typically induced at a time like 33 weeks if there are issues in the pregnancy that make it safer for mom and/or baby if the baby is on the outside. Examples include pre-e, prolonged PROM (like some women's water breaks as early as 16 weeks or earlier, and around 32-35 weeks, the risk of infection and low fluid issues becomes higher than risk to baby coming out that early), IUGR, etc.

If your hospital has a level 2+ NICU, a 33 weeker should be fine (barring any congenital problems not caused by prematurity). They do have to stay in the NICU for a little while though, as their lungs are not completely mature, they probably can't regulate body tempature yet, etc. But it's amazing how fast a baby can mature in those areas and come home completely healthy.









Inducing at 33 weeks due to a medical issue is not the same as inducing at 38 weeks because the mom just wants the baby out.


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

I was 39 weeks pregnant when my water broke in a big gush - I will never forget it because I was on the phone with my eye doctor getting a new Rx for glasses!!!







Later, I told him he's the one who put me in labor!


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup*
A baby is typically induced at a time like 33 weeks if there are issues in the pregnancy that make it safer for mom and/or baby if the baby is on the outside. Examples include pre-e, prolonged PROM (like some women's water breaks as early as 16 weeks or earlier, and around 32-35 weeks, the risk of infection and low fluid issues becomes higher than risk to baby coming out that early), IUGR, etc.

If your hospital has a level 2+ NICU, a 33 weeker should be fine (barring any congenital problems not caused by prematurity). They do have to stay in the NICU for a little while though, as their lungs are not completely mature, they probably can't regulate body tempature yet, etc. But it's amazing how fast a baby can mature in those areas and come home completely healthy.









Inducing at 33 weeks due to a medical issue is not the same as inducing at 38 weeks because the mom just wants the baby out.

I figured it must be something like that, but I was wondering about the OP's specific situation. Whether there's an extreme medical need or not, there's still a risk involved. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

With both births it broke in the middle of labor. #1 I was 41 weeks and #2 39.5 weeks.


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

I was just past 40 weeks when my water broke in bed. HUGE gush. The only thing I did the night before was pack for the hospital because I was supposed to get induced. Labor started on it's own shortly after my water broke.


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Just curious, why were you induced at 33 weeks?

She hasn't been back to answer, but I do know she had severe preeclampsia.


----------



## mama_moo (May 19, 2006)

I was induced at 33 weeks because I had severe peeclampsia. I was put into the hospital at 28 weeks on complete bed rest and both my son and I were just getting worse (my kidneys were failing and he wasn't growing *amoung other things*). They thought it would be best for the both of us if he was out so they induced me. My blood pressure just wouldn't stay down, I had a fever, and his heart rate was dropping so I had to have an emergency c-section.

I wanted to add that he did wonderful! He didn't have any problems and was only in NICU for 15 days. When he came home I had to work at breastfeeding for a few weeks but finally we dropped the bottles all together and he nursed until he was 24 months (I had to wean him because of ptl).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup*
A baby is typically induced at a time like 33 weeks if there are issues in the pregnancy that make it safer for mom and/or baby if the baby is on the outside. Examples include pre-e, prolonged PROM (like some women's water breaks as early as 16 weeks or earlier, and around 32-35 weeks, the risk of infection and low fluid issues becomes higher than risk to baby coming out that early), IUGR, etc.

If your hospital has a level 2+ NICU, a 33 weeker should be fine (barring any congenital problems not caused by prematurity). They do have to stay in the NICU for a little while though, as their lungs are not completely mature, they probably can't regulate body tempature yet, etc. But it's amazing how fast a baby can mature in those areas and come home completely healthy.









Inducing at 33 weeks due to a medical issue is not the same as inducing at 38 weeks because the mom just wants the baby out.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, that would be so scary! Glad to hear you both did better after he was out!

I asked because doctors are so induction happy these days it's anyone's guess whether it was necessary (as in your case) or just doctor's impatience (as we've all seen). So, I didn't mean to offend or question you


----------



## lilsishomemade (Feb 12, 2005)

I was 10 days past my estimated due date, and I had no contractions. I was out walking with my mom and it just happened. And, I had no contractions start after it broke, either. At least, I wasn't feeling them, though I could feel the fluid gush at intervals, so perhaps I was in labor. This was with my first son.


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

My water broke when I was in transition. I got out of the tub for a bit and got on the bed, and there was a gush. It was almost completely dark green, lots and lots of meconium. So I stayed out of the water to push him out on "dry land." I didn't even realize my water had broken until I saw it.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Wow, that would be so scary! Glad to hear you both did better after he was out!

I asked because doctors are so induction happy these days it's anyone's guess whether it was necessary (as in your case) or just doctor's impatience (as we've all seen). So, I didn't mean to offend or question you









I know that a lot of people here have tons of issues with doctors, and OB's in particular, but I'm actually pretty shocked that people would suggest that a doctor would induce a woman at 33 weeks due to his/her impatience. That would be so unethical it is unbelievable. Babies born that early have so much more potential for problems and almost certainly will need some time in the NICU. When I went into labor at 32.5 weeks, they did everything possible to stop me from having the baby. Even if you approach it from a completely monetary perspective, a baby born at 33 weeks is going to cost the hospital/insurance companies a lot more, and make the doctor's malpractice insurance skyrocket.

I love MDC and I totally understand the distrust of doctors and the need for more intervention free births. But honestly, it breaks my heart to hear someone question whether an induction at 33 weeks is medically neccessary. I'm sure the OP went through all the difficulty of having a preemie baby away from her in the hospital that she couldn't hold and be with as much as she wanted to. It isn't a situation any mother would choose or that any doctor that wanted to keep his/her license would create.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry, I wasn't trying to say that the induction wasn't medically necessary at all. I was just curious about it. Admittedly, I have a huge distrust of interventions. I was trying to acknowledge how scary it must have been and I think CryPixie was as well. I suppose I should have worded it better.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli*
I know that a lot of people here have tons of issues with doctors, and OB's in particular, but I'm actually pretty shocked that people would suggest that a doctor would induce a woman at 33 weeks due to his/her impatience. That would be so unethical it is unbelievable.

At this point the words ethical and OB generally don't fit in the same sentence in my mind. I know there are many many wonderful, caring OBs but there seem to be more unethical OBs. Yes I would be absolutely shocked if a doctor induced that early for convenience, but I wouldn't put in the realm of the impossible, just because I have read some truly horrifying stories of the actions of some OBs (and midwives for that matter).

I certainly wasn't insinuating any fault on the mother's part. I never questioned her at all. That's would be horrible.


----------



## L'lee (Dec 6, 2005)

At 37 weeks, my water broke 1/2 hour after I started feeling "suspicious" contractions. I had the baby 6 1/2 hours later. The midwives suspected that his fingernails may have been the culprit!







He is very happy and healthy considering his early arrival, so I'm sure he was ready.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Baby #1, my water broke in bed about midnight. Contractions started about an hour or so later, and he was born at 4:50 AM after 3.5 hours labour.

Baby #2, my water broke during labour, just before I felt the urge to push - about 15 minutes before she was born.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

I was 39 weeks, my back was aching and I was just getting done cooking dinner and decided I didn't want it, I wanted some soup. So I bent down to get a can of soup and felt a pop. Hard contractions started immediately (I was 8-9 cm by the time we made it to the hospital an hour later) and 3 hours later dd was born.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DD--- water broke around 9pm. She was born two "days" later (really 31 hours) at 4:23am.

DS--- water breaking put me into "push" mode. He was born about 15 minutes later at 8:46am. I had been in active labor since the night before.


----------



## tinyti26 (Nov 11, 2005)

39w to the day, was laying in bed shifted a little and thought I pee'd myself, then I felt a pop and ran to the bathroom. Contractions started a few minutes after.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

My water broke naturally at 39 weeks after I was already dilated 8 cm or so. I felt it pop, it felt like a release of pressure and then a warm gush.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

My water didn't break until right before she was born. I had an urge to push so I did, very gently and tentatively (lol) and I felt a pop and a gush. (I was in the birth pool.) DD was born about 10 minutes later.


----------



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

I was 36 weeks exactly and woke up feeling a bit "moist" (I though I had pee-d the bed). I went to the bathroom, pee-d but this warm liquid kept trickling out, even though I was done peeing!). I stood up and more came out. It was slightly tinged pink and trickled for the next 15 minutes. The more I moved though, the more it started to flow. Husband and I had sex the night before and I had also just had a check-up with the midwife.


----------



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

My water broke spontaneously at 38 weeks, while I was lying in bed with the cat. the day before i did have a little quickie with Dh







, and then that evening I spent a good half hour nesting (vaccuuming the stairs). Three days before, I was basically in labor (contx's 7 mins apart for most of the evening) but i fell asleep and it stopped







: .So I dont know if that contributed or not.


----------



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

#1, at 38w exactly. DH and I had just gotten busy trying to get the baby out, and I tried to go to sleep after. Got up to pee, went back to bed, felt funny somehow, got back to the bathroom and felt and heard the pop and a small gush. Immediately had a contraction that I knew was the real deal but went back to bed figuring it would be awhile. Had DS 7 1/2 hours later.









#2, day before due date. Woke up to a big contraction, tried to get out of bed to get up and felt a gush. Thought I'd peed myself but contrax hit every 3 minutes. DD arrived just under 2 1/2 hours later.







Thank goodness we planned a homebirth.

I really hope my water doesnt break to start labor with #3, because I hope it slows me down so we have time to get organized!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Mine broke at 39 weeks with DD, in bed at night. I hadn't even started to have really effective contractions yet; it was almost 6 hours before they really got going.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

edd was friday, though I'd been convinced for weeks before that he was coming any time (dropped at 35 wks, BH contrax on and off for 5 wks, doc check-ups showed baby was really low--zero station). but no. on the friday we went for a long hike, which was lovely. saturday walked around in target a lot, but otherwise took it pretty easy. 3:30am Sunday I woke up in a fright from a nightmare involving a flood (no kidding). went to the bathroom and came back to bed, lay there thinking about the dream for maybe a minute. then heard/felt a pop, like an elastic band snapping--I wondered if that might be it, then felt the trickle starting! managed to make it to the bathroom before the flood arrived in earnest!

sadly, my contrax never got strong enough for me to feel--we waited at the hospital that whole day (I was GBS+ so had to go in for antibiotics), walking, nipple stimulation, everything. ended up having pit at 6:30, contrax started at 8:30, ds was born at 11:30.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

1st and 3rd times, it broke just as baby emerged.
2nd time, it broke about 5 minutes before baby emerged.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

40 weeks, middle of the night, I had gotten up to go the bathroom, and when I got back in bed I felt a little "pop". From there it was just a slow trickle, and contractions started shortly thereafter.

My other three births, my waters did not release until just as the baby was being born.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup*
A baby is typically induced at a time like 33 weeks if there are issues in the pregnancy that make it safer for mom and/or baby if the baby is on the outside. Examples include pre-e, prolonged PROM (like some women's water breaks as early as 16 weeks or earlier, and around 32-35 weeks, the risk of infection and low fluid issues becomes higher than risk to baby coming out that early), IUGR, etc.

If your hospital has a level 2+ NICU, a 33 weeker should be fine (barring any congenital problems not caused by prematurity). They do have to stay in the NICU for a little while though, as their lungs are not completely mature, they probably can't regulate body tempature yet, etc. But it's amazing how fast a baby can mature in those areas and come home completely healthy.









Inducing at 33 weeks due to a medical issue is not the same as inducing at 38 weeks because the mom just wants the baby out.

Exactly. No one induces at 33 weeks just for fun.

My cousin had a c-section at around 33 weeks because she really needed to start chemo for her cervical cancer. She was advised to abort the baby earlier (they found the cancer at her first prenatal, she hadn't had a pap in 9 years. ) She wanted to keep the baby. It eneded up spreading to her bladder and bowel and she eneded up having some more problems, had to remove alot of stuff. But anyway, there are times babies are taken around that time. It is a good age, a baby that age with proper care does extremely well!


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

What the hell happenned to the forum jump bar again, does it go away at a certain time every day for a certain amount of time? What is up with it, really?


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

Contractions started at 4 AM, took a shower to make sure they were "real" and not BH. In bed again at 5 AM. Woke at 6 AM to pee, and as I sat up in bed I felt like I wet myself. I woke my husband up to help me, put a towel between my legs to catch any "pee" as I got up, and I gushed. I had regular 3-5 minute apart contractions from 5 AM on - and this was 41w2d. I had my son at 9:50 PM that night.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I was 39 weeks and 6 days with my DS1- I'd had light cxn all day long, then got up to pee. I felt a pop and a little trickle, and then my cxn really started hurting. He was born a few hours later. With DD, it wasn't until I was pushing - it was a pop, and water everywhere. With DS2, I had a slow leak for 2 or 3 days before my cxn started in. I didn't inform anyone because I was trying to make it to 37 weeks to deliver at the birth center (I didn't make it, and ended up at the hospital). For the first day or two, I though I was peeing myself.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*
What the hell happenned to the forum jump bar again, does it go away at a certain time every day for a certain amount of time? What is up with it, really?

It goes away when bandwidth use is high.


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

my third and fourth births, the water broke spontaneously while pushing.


----------



## craftymom (Jun 27, 2005)

With my first, it broke about 5 minutes afetr I got up in the morning. Not a gush or a trickle--somewhere in between! It was a week before my due date, and I was induced 6 hours later. No contractions, no thinning, no effacing, no dilation, no nothing. This was _exactly_ what happened to my mom when she had me (I am also an oldest).

With my second, I was induced at 37w5d--I was on heparin for a genetic clotting disorder (diagnosed between my two guys), if anyone from that forum is reading this thread! My water broke about 6-8 hours after they put in the cervidil. It was a gush, and then the contractions _really_ got going.


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

My first one was at 46 weeks and my second at 39w4d.

I was sleeping in the car for the first one (what a mess that made on that seat!) and the other I'd gotten up at 1AM to go to the bathroom and as soon as I sat down *Splash*!









My mom got her labor to start by going on a motorcycle ride...


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I had AROM the first two times, at 4cm and 9cm respectively.

With #3, my water spontaneously broke with the first pushing contraction and she was born 2 contractions later.


----------



## lyndamom (Mar 8, 2006)

Each time was during labor (that's x4). Loved it that way: no bothersome discussion if preterm or prelabor release of membranes!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

My water broke as my first sign of labor both times (same as my mother and most of my sisters).
With baby #1 I woke up at midnight 40w+3days to pee, sat back down in bed and felt/heard a pop. Contractions started 45 minutes later. Total labor 14 hours.
Baby #2 I felt "funny", got the phone, laid down on the couch and felt/heard a pop as I was dialing my husband's cell phone. Contractions were immediate, long, with no breaks in between. Total labor was about 1 hour 40 minutes! (We thought I was 37w+2days, but the midwife thinks in retrospect that I was actually a few weeks overdue.)
We'll see if it happens first again with #3!

- Krista


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

I had a little pop and gush at 41w 3d and light contractions started right away.

Then I had another small gush in the tub. The midwife said that the baby's pressure sealed the bag back up. Then, right at the beginning of pushing, there was a really big pop in the tub. It seemed so loud to me that I thought everyone in the room heard it, but no one did. That was a really strange sensation.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

My water broke spontaneously with all my labors.

birth1: It broke once I began pushing. I could feel a pop and then a sense of relief (like there was less pressure now). I was in the tub at the time so I couldn't see it or anything.
birth2: It broke just prior to labor beginning (like maybe 20 minutes). I was lying in bed for the night watching some t.v. and suddenly felt a snap (like someone snapping a rubberband on my skin, but inside) and then another snap and then a trickle. The sensation of it breaking was just a tiny bit painful (really very barely though).
birth3: It broke when I got up in the morning to go to the bathroom. I was sitting on the toilet and had just peed and then I felt something lodge itself into my vagina. Felt like a gas bubble or something. It was a really weird sensation and then some liquid came out. I honestly wasn't sure if it was my water or just urine. There was no snapping sensation that time and no pain. Labor began about 45 min later.
birth4 (this was the 2nd half of birth3 b/c it was twins): Felt a similar sensation of the bag of waters lodging in my vagina at some point during the labor. I started to get the urge to push at the peak of contractions and did that for awhile. Eventually my water broke during one of those pushes with a huge gush (all the other times were trickles, except possibly the first birth, but like I said I was in the tub so I couldn't see how much fluid came out).


----------



## Stephanie L. (Jun 7, 2005)

About as opposite as you can get!

DD1: 39 weeks (8 days before the birth)








DD2: 41 weeks (as head was crowning)


----------

